# Morgan 41oi



## jwicw (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello, I am starting a search for a Morgan 41 oi for summer live aboard in NJ and eventual trips down icw for winters. The pre 416 seem to have lower mast clearance (and worse sailing capability) that has been mentioned as a plus for icw. Also some boats have been repowered with yanmars while others rebuilt. I assume repower is generally better? Any info would be appreciated or direction to old threads that already cover this. Thanks for your time - John


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

John, None of the Morgan 41 OIs, even the "tall rigs", will have any problems with clearance on the ICW with the 65' fixed bridge minimum. Of course the 56' Julia Tuttle bridge in Miami and the 55' Cape may canal bridges would be challenges for all the sloop rigs, but passible with my 413 ketch rig. You may wish to look at the Morgan owners group on Yahoo,- some current boat up for sale and a good knowledge source. We've been cruising and living aboard Morgan Out Islands since 1973,- be careful, it can be terminal! 'take care and joy, aythya crew


----------



## jwicw (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

If you had a choice of any morgan 41 oi which would you pick. Under average conditions how long does an inboard last. What are common flaws /weaknesses I should look for when checking a 41?
Thanks again- John


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

There are many different layouts with varied berth and galley arrangements. We raised to children aboard and enjoyed the separate walkover with the aft cabin for our children. I continue to enjoy my 413 ketch, but nothing about it is essential to our use. I definitely think the 415 and 416 models with the hull-deck joint raised to the toe rail where it is less vulnerable is a good choice, but I've had no damage. Several cautions for shopping: Look for corrosion at the base of the mast where the aluminum mast sits on the steel step. Inspect the back up plate for the forestay at the bow in the chain locker & look for any sign of separation. Inspect the rudder for a hairline crack showing delamination of the port & starboard halves (good to lay a tab of fiberglass on this seam at some time even without a current problem). Some deck soft spots can be a negative, but they are cosmetic and not a structural problem. Port leaks have been a problem for boats that have not been well maintained. Many other cautions that would be common to any used vessel and subject to survey. Good luck, take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## evasion (Nov 21, 2006)

414 also as higher hull to deck join


----------



## barrettkellen (Feb 11, 2010)

I need some information about the boats you run can you provide information about it how to run these many number of boats how to maintain them.


----------



## jwicw (Jan 31, 2010)

*Insurance for 41 oi*

Can anyone give an approximate cost to insure a 41


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

jwicw said:


> Can anyone give an approximate cost to insure a 41


The cost factor that is greatest seems to be location rather than length and, of course, surveyed value. Insurance in hurricane prone areas will easily be double the cost compared to a more protected place. For an old vessel insured in Florida the cost of full hull coverage can be as much as ten percent of the average market value of the boat. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

